
BitFS: The Bitcoin File System - onion-soup
https://bitfs.network/
======
wp381640
Note that this isn't Bitcoin, it's built on Bitcoin SV - a fork created by
known charlatan Craig Wright who claims to be Satoshi Nakamoto.

~~~
onion-soup
Wrong statement. Both btc and bsv are forks. But the latter just follows the
whitepaper while btc core introduced anti-patterns like block size or segwit.

~~~
BenoitP
I'm confused, I thought Bitcoin XT was the one following the white paper. Or
maybe it was Bitcoin classic. Or Bitcoin unlimited. But Bitcoin Cash was
supposed to be the true one. Or BSV as you're saying. Or it was of course
Bitcoin Gold.

I guess a requirement for being the one following the white paper is to take
part of a fork with the Bitcoin "Core" chain.

~~~
wildsatchmo
Bitcoin XT is a an old client, not a chain.

Bitcoin Unlimited is a group of developers, not a chain.

Bitcoin Gold doesn't even use the same hash algo, is an unrelated airdrop.

There are only 3 sha256 Bitcoin forks. BTC, BCH, BSV

BTC ticker symbol does not mean it is "the original", it means it was most
popular among exchanges at the time of the fork.

BCH was a demonstration of Bitcoin's resilience. When devs tried to alter the
protocol in a way that was very controversial, the network forked.

BCH most closely resembled Bitcoin as defined by its' white-paper at that
time.

Eventually BCH devs also made controversial changes, and guess what? Bitcoin
forked again. Shocker. Bitcoin survives by design.

What I find fascinating is how many people think fundamentally altering it
should be acceptable, even though it is the most obvious attack vector.

------
volaski
wow, trying to wrap my head around this thing. how does this exactly work?

~~~
dboreham
Hmm: [https://bitfs.network/about](https://bitfs.network/about)

This is an intellectual exercise, not a useful service. It's similar to those
schemes for storing MP3 files in Google calendar entries, or whathaveyou.

The txn cost[1] to write any non trivial amount of data to the Bitcoin chain
makes it a very expensive filesystem.

[1] around $0.06/byte

~~~
voodoosurfer
Except your Google calendar entries can't be monetized in perpetuity.
Remember, every file put on chain is linked to a wallet address. Imagine
creating a viral meme and getting fractions of a penny each time it was re-
posted somewhere. That's where this is all headed.

------
deepwaterz
This is next level!!

------
bust_it_big
prolific developer showing the power of building on bitcoin

------
mrzmrzmrz
Another one!

